# Finley getting near the end on this topper.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Getting near the end. the wood burn lines separate the colors, white, reddish brown and black. I got the eyes a bit too big but too late to fix that. I am looking for a flat or matte black paint and will use a satin finish to minimize the glossy look you can get with the black. Any thoughts or suggestions welcome.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

very nicely done post when finished


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well done Randy, you do such a great job with the eyes. My eye carving is improving with a little coaching from some club members but still a long way to get where yours are.

The last black I used was called Lamp Black by Deco Art, the small bottles of craft acrylics. Did a bear with it and the color didn't come across as overly shiny.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Who's Finley?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

LilysDad said:


> Who's Finley?


Thank you LilysDad. I do take solace in the fact that spelling is a form of communication and it seem I have misspelled the word well enough that others understood my meaning and I did communicate.


----------



## Red Kite (Apr 26, 2018)

My word, such talent! I could never hope to achieve anything even approaching half as good as the figure carving I've seen on here. The above collie is really very special and I'm looking forward to seeing the finished article. What a wonderful way to immortalise a loyal friend and companion.

Cobalt's bird (sorry for my ignorance on species) is absolutely outstanding!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'd say you've done justice to your model. Beautiful pup and a beautiful carving of her.


----------

